# EPIC Browser



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A friend who also appreciates less data mining of his interent travels told me about Epic Browser. 

It looks and feels (and built from) Chrome. Supposedly blocks all those traceable footprints we leave and allow in. 

I just downloaded and am using now. It claims to have a built in proxy, which I turned on, but I have a feeling if a mod clicks the IP button on this post it will still show 96.237.176.142.

Anyway, just thought I'd let others know. I'll be test running it off and on. But I feel I'll still prefer Opera.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I just DL it and will give it a go.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> A friend who also appreciates less data mining of his interent travels told me about Epic Browser.
> 
> It claims to have a built in proxy, which I turned on, but I have a feeling if a mod clicks the IP button on this post it will still show 96.237.176.142.
> .


Nope.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok that voice has to go. Not the voices in my head I like them to much to loose them, the voice as you either type or click on a site saved to favorites.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What he ^^^ said.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Ok that voice has to go. Not the voices in my head I like them to much to loose them, the voice as you either type or click on a site saved to favorites.


On our Windows 8.1 machine, Narrator turns itself on more or less at random, and it starts talking to us. Unlike many "features" of 8.1, that one is merely a nuisance.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> On our Windows 8.1 machine, Narrator turns itself on more or less at random, and it starts talking to us. Unlike many "features" of 8.1, that one is merely a nuisance.


I never had it happen until I dl this browser. I figured out how to shut off those voices. The ones in my head still work just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So I see with my amazing spelling skills auto correct or right click to fix it doesn't exist. This isn't going to help me. I need all the spelling help I can get from auto correct.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

I don't hear voices - here. My normal mental chatter may be drowning it out.

I haven't figured out how to enact spell check, I am sure there is a way. (I don't use chrome, so I'm not familiar with how to load spellchick onto it.

It doesn't seem to want to "remember me" or save my site password - but I've had problems figuring that out for Chrome.

The mods say it masks my IP, that's good. 

It seems light and fast.

I like the separate search window that Mozilla browsers provide (Opera, Firefox, etc) 

It will be a good alt browser, I'm keeping it. I'll see if I can make spell check and pw memory work. 

I am sooo sold on Opera that it will take something real special for me to switch. 

BTW, Gough and Tim, what does it show for an IP ? I'd like to trace it. This post is NOT with Epic.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The IP Address is: 23.92.16.185
The host name is: li640-185.members.linode.com


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It probably spell checks all the languages from India. lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> I don't hear voices - here. My normal mental chatter may be drowning it out.
> 
> ...




96.237.176.142, but that's several hours later.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> 96.237.176.142, but that's several hours later.


I only used epic for that one post.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The IP Address is: 23.92.16.185
> The host name is: li640-185.members.linode.com


located in Branchville, NJ


hmmmmmm. Where have I seen that before? Check and see if that IP has been used by anyone else.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> located in Branchville, NJ
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm. Where have I seen that before? Check and see if that IP has been used by anyone else.


We traced the call, Arch, and it's coming from INSIDE your house!!:jester:

IIRC, we've seen a lot of IPs that end up at that same geo-location. Can't remember if that's the one that's ATT, or not, but I think it's something similar.


----------

